# Strikeforce - Heavy Artillery



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Strikeforce - Heavy Artillery

May 15, 2010
Scottrade Center,
St. Louis, Missouri, United States 
Alistair Overeem vs. Brett Rogers


----------

